# How invasive are these flowers?



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

slhyou said:


> It is the flower I am planting.
> 
> Anise hyssop
> False dragonhead
> ...


Please do a google search for that. It will give you more information also.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

The answer will partially depend on your location.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Seoul, South Korea, would be USDA zone 7 equivalent. I’m in USDA zone 8, so my winter is a bit warmer than that of Seoul. From your list, I have tried Oregano, Phacelia tanacetifolia, Evening primrose, and Centaurea cyanus. They are easy to grow but not too hard to control. If you can control dandelions in your yard, you can control these four. Oregano and Centaurea cyanus are very popular with my honey bees but 
Phacelia tanacetifolia, Evening primerose are not. It may not be the case in your location though.


----------



## heybe (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't think they are invasive but there are some plants that attract bees more. You can do a google search on that.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

purple coneflower is no, I never see any honey bees on it ever, a lot of bumbles. Anise is no, it is a very tender perennial in my area harsh zone 5 but bees love and is fairly easy to grow. I would find other members of the mint family to plant though.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Phacelia tanacetifolia is great, native to my area. I get so many bees on the plants it sounds like a buzz saw. They smell great and sometimes you can get two crops of them in a year. Animals can eat it with no problems, good stuff. I plant native sage also, bees love it. We are a hair away from being desert so plant for your area. I mix in alfalfa also, wherever it takes it thrives, fixes nitrogen, bees love it, animals love it, smells great. Throw in some sunflowers <3


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

spunky said:


> purple coneflower is no, I never see any honey bees on it ever, a lot of bumbles.


Maybe it's a regional thing, but in my area (Florida panhandle zone 8B - 9A) my bees seem to like purple coneflower just fine.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

NM


----------

